# FF:17"L x 17"W x 19"H=23g Cube Tank with glass top



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

20g Aquarium set-up-$75 is now on HOLD for our fellow member "am3ience".

*FF:17"L x 17"W x 19"H=23g Cube Tank with glass top that needs re-Siliconed-FREE(Still available Aug 26).
*
What it includes:

-20g Tank(24" W x 16" Height x 12" Depth = 19.9g),
-Matching Black Stand(20" W x 32" Height x 18 Depth),
-Glass Top,
-Light with two regular bulbs,
-Heater,
-Gravel,
-Rena XP3.

Note: I will include a FREE Empty 40g Tank with Glass Top ONLY which needs re-ceiling & it's as good as new.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*Quick Note:

NOT interested in parting-out; Sold as a Package deal.
*


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*REDUCED PRICE -$50 & included a FREE 40g Empty Tank with glass Top to whom ever that buys this set-up!

This is a awesome deal, so pls don't think too long about it till it's gone!
*


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

can i buy the filter separately ?


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that I've already mentioned this:

"Quick Note:

NOT interested in parting-out; Sold as a Package deal."


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fellow BC Members:

I like to Thank everyone that has shown interest in this set-up!

Please keep I'm mind as I'm FIRM @ $100Cash.

Thank you*


----------



## Cichlid433 (Aug 10, 2013)

2 days ago you posted "reduced price $50", scroll up!!


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*The day I posted -$50 is when I changed my price from $150 to $100(-$50) & that same day I added the Empty 40g FREE tank to whom ever that buys this set-up!(Sorry for the confusion Fellow BC Aquaria Member). My Bad(Sorry)....Fixed now!*


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wed Aug 20/2014 2nd price drop of -$25= New Price $75Cash*


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*Thursday Aug 21/2014 afternoon Bump*


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

if you ever want to sell that xp3 seperate, just PM me haha


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wow great deal. if i needed an extra tank just for emergency use i'd pick this up.....come on peoples...the filter is worth that alone.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

I have no idea what happened to all our Members as everyone is too busy this Summer to care about their beloved hobby!!!

$75 is my bottom price; if I don't sell this package or any of my decorations, I'll place everything inside my storage.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...uarium-decorations-out-my-135g-5-70-a-105809/


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*Weeknd of Aug 23/2014 Bump!*


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Filter is worth $75 by itself.

Just buy the setup and give away the tank. It would still be a good deal


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

"Filter is worth $75 by itself.

Just buy the setup and give away the tank. It would still be a good deal"

*Thanks Fisherman21*


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*20g Aquarium set-up-$75 is now on HOLD for our fellow member "am3ience".

However his NOT interested in taking the 40g with glass top-FREE, so if anyone is interested to pls PM me.(Thx)

*


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*SOLD - am3ience(Thank you Brother)*,

Bump for FREE 40g Empty tank with glass top which only needs re-silicon!


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

you've got the dimentions of your 20 gallon tank
what are the dimentions of the 40 gallon tank ?


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry as I'm in the middle of moving now & Cant find my measuring tape! lol

It's a Cube 40g Tank & Im sure you would be able to find the measurements online.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Saturday Aug 29/2014 Bump


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

My guess is that the dimensions are 24"x24"x16". 
That's a fantastic shaped tank to work with. I'm already sitting on 5 tanks or I'd be all over another planted tank...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I can take the free tank for a friend of mine


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

*As of 8:14pm on Saturday Aug 30/2014 this 23g(& not 40g as I initially thought it was) Cube empty tank with glass top is on HOLD for our fellow member "claudia".*


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh..so that's where you were going!


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW it really is a small World isn't it Claudia! lol

Nice seeing you once again Claudia.

my 23g Cube tank with glass top is now gone.

If anyone is interested in any Decorations to pls view my other post by clicking below:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...uarium-decorations-out-my-135g-5-70-a-105809/


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

As of 12/Noon today(Sunday Aug 31) my 23g has been pick up by our fellow member Claudia.


----------

